# Residency Visa Question - Legal Entity in UAE



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

I am moving to UAE in Jan via our EU based company.

Visa:
We have a sponsor in UAE and the sponsor has suggested that during the period of company formation etc, my colleague and I (Expats) obtain residency status via the sponsor, until we are properly up and running. Then transfer the res permit to the new entity.

I am concerned about this and would like to ask some opinions. I was thinking to keep things 100% correct, remain on 30 day visa (renewable via exit/re-entry) until the new entity is established and then make the res visa.

Any thoughts would be appreciated !

Banking: I am thinking to keep my EU bank for personal finances - no need for a local bank account. Its fully Maestro compatible. Anything I need to be aware of that I am overlooking ?

Medical: I already have BUPA priv medical for worldwide cover. No plans to change this. I am sure its fully supported in UAE.

Car: My allowance is generous. I was thinking to rent long term rather than purchase on a monthly basis. I did visit a dealership in UAE, but they mentioned something about 24 cheques - cheques dont exist in Europe anymore ! I guess if I did decide to purchase, a wire transfer monthly would suffice from an EU bank ?

Rental: The 1 year in advance is a worry ! never heard of that anywhere before ! What happens if I decide to move out - and more importantly - how would I get my rent back from the owner ? Is the advance rental held in Escrow ?

Thanks in advance for your input and replies !


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

cautious_mover said:


> I am moving to UAE in Jan via our EU based company.
> 
> Visa:
> We have a sponsor in UAE and the sponsor has suggested that during the period of company formation etc, my colleague and I (Expats) obtain residency status via the sponsor, until we are properly up and running. Then transfer the res permit to the new entity.
> ...


Comments in blue above. Remember that the UAE does not operate as European countries do.

-


----------



## cautious_mover (Dec 9, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Comments in blue above. Remember that the UAE does not operate as European countries do.
> 
> -



Thanks for comments. Much appreciated.


----------

